# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  WIP - The Lost Forge of Dumathoin

## RaNaketh

A mountain lost in time.
A lava flow fuelling the forge forgotten.
A rumour of treasures lost to the ages.
A lurking menace, beware!

What more do you need for an adventure hook? Oh wait - a MAP!

So here's my concept, the broad blob colours are simply to outline the intent, of lowlands shrouding the entrance, cliffs, steep winding path past ancient defences to a door once forgotten. Into the forge, with bridges arching over lava to forges fuelled by the mountain itself. A hidden dwarven outpost with mines close for mithril ore, but beware the depths... 



And the final product - I thought it was about time I edited the post, and finalised the map. Hope you enjoy it.



Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

Ok, so since I'm artistically challenged I thought I'd start on the grass and cliffs to see how things work out. 

I've separately layered the cliff background, lines, shadows, enhancements and overlayed them with variant opacity to see what effect I can get.  I haven't put any horizontal lines across the cliffs as it seemed a little to 'busy', but any suggestions for improving them desired!

I'm working on the south face at the moment, but here's what it looks like currently.

----------


## kacey

This is shaping up really nice. I think the cliffs are looking alright so far. My one nit pick would be the heavier lines you've placed on some of the ridges, there just a bit too much. I think it would look better if they matched the thinner lines a bit more.

----------


## RaNaketh

> This is shaping up really nice. I think the cliffs are looking alright so far. My one nit pick would be the heavier lines you've placed on some of the ridges, there just a bit too much. I think it would look better if they matched the thinner lines a bit more.


Thanks for the suggestion kacey!

Due to the miracles of layers (and keeping lots separate) here's cliff redux v2. ;-)

I thinned the main lines, underscored the cliff top with some shadows, and also 1pt blurred the lines to soften it all up a bit.

----------


## RaNaketh

Ok the outside entrance is shaping up. Some slight adjustments to the original map has occurred, as I thought a nice hidden cave across the water and some underwater stepping stones might make for a good alternate entrance to the lower caverns (lower level is planned as per the mine ramp down, and planned stairs from the complex). The path still needs a lot of work, will have to look for some inspiration on how to get that working!

----------


## Raven Moon

Love the concept. I may have to make my own version of this in my hand drawn style. I think I could pull this off for one of the projects im working on. Of the three a subterranean "dungeon" is one of them and I like this idea. I may have to add in some details from Carlsbad Caverns or even the Mexican monolithic crystals caves for a different feel... Hmmm the juices are flowing already. Awesome work, cant wait to see the finished product.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Love the concept. I may have to make my own version of this in my hand drawn style. I think I could pull this off for one of the projects im working on. Of the three a subterranean "dungeon" is one of them and I like this idea. I may have to add in some details from Carlsbad Caverns or even the Mexican monolithic crystals caves for a different feel... Hmmm the juices are flowing already. Awesome work, cant wait to see the finished product.


Thanks Raven, hopefully I'll have a bit more done later in the week. My other project (mapping the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords) takes a lot of time but it is also teaching me lots of base-GIMP skills in the process, which in turn hopefully reflects in this when done.

----------


## RaNaketh

Ok, so I'm learning a lot about cliffs, and realising how much I don't actually know in the process! I was thinking about shrinking or completely trimming the top curve of the path cliffs next to the grass to try and make it more height visual, any suggestions for that?

Anyway, here is my next attempt. I've updated the cliffs, added the path structure and a few steps and cleaned up things. Still need to blend the path into the forest ... and I think fix the path elevation perception.

Otherwise also I think the path top could do with something, but I have no clues as to what? Any ideas? Scrubby bushes, rocks, dead trees?

----------


## RaNaketh

I think I've discovered the Cartographer's curse... a map is always never complete in the eyes of the creator, there is always just that little bit more to tweak! 

But I have to bite the bullet and keep working on the rest of the map, the entrance is fun, but it is that just the entrance. That said, if anyone has any tips I'm happy to keep adjusting just that little bit more.  :Wink: 

My main dilemma is colouring? Which one do you like better? The muted tones on the left or the vibrant ore-like cliffs on the right?!

----------


## kacey

I like the colours on the left better, it's just a little brighter, and easier to see. I think you're right about adding something to the path top, and all you're ideas are good, rocks, scrubby brushes, and dead trees, or even roots would be good. Also, I like the ground textures, this is really coming along.

----------


## RaNaketh

Thanks for the feedback Kacey!

Well the map is making (slow) progress, but I've added in the lava, some wall structure to the Dwarven complex area, and some steps and shadows leading down into the tunnel from the 'mine' area. Still lots to go, with bridges over lava, stairs and structure - along with all the fittings.

The lava for any interested, was a gradient shrinking by 5 pixels from selection, and slowly increasing the colour fill till I ran out of red (then one orange fill), some 10% burlap, marble, granite and forest textures followed by an 8pt Gaussian blur to it all. I then created an additional layer for the highlights with pressure yellow lines (4pt), duplicated this and Gaussian blurred the lower layer for 8pts, and overlayed the top line layer... Oh, and a slight whirlpool effect in the main chamber, as my intent is there is a lava fall into the next level!

See what you think - and as always, feedback appreciated!

----------


## RaNaketh

A few additions to the map overall, with some scrub out front and small canyons under the walkways as they cross the lava. Hopefully I've represented the glow from the lava to give a sense of depth to the viewer?

----------


## RaNaketh

Alright, I feel like the map is starting to shape up a bit now! Here's v3, where I'm playing around with forge designs (might end up doing it by line) and the overall map is starting to feel like it's progressing the way I like.

I've kept everything separated so I can pretty much tune anything, so if you are checking it out and have a suggestion, fire away!  :Smile: 

Ra.

----------


## kacey

It really is shaping up. Love the effect you have on the lava, looks good.

----------


## Cartography Dragon

The lava looks amazing. Well, actually, it all looks amazing! That is an awesome battle map. I love the abandoned fortress feel - looking forward to seeing what you do with this map, and the map of the lower levels!

----------


## RaNaketh

Thanks Dragon and Kacey! 

I'm having a good time getting this one sorted. Hopefully i'll get some more time next week to add in the forges and more details.

Stay tuned.

----------


## RaNaketh

I've added the forges, anvils & hammers, tables (et al), doors, trap & lever, portcullis & lever, stairs, golems, statues, brine and oil barrels, and decided a pit with winch was needed to bring ore up from the lower levels. Thanks to Bogie for some of the elements which would have taken me ages to craft otherwise, and some from scratch (which did take me ages).

The forges took a bit (alright a lot!) of tweaking, and I tried to emulate the forge glow onto the room floor, along with the general ash that a lava forge might produce over time.

Otherwise I think I'm close to Level 1 complete, and as always, feedback is more than welcome!

Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

Well, it's certainly been a learning curve but I think I've finished my first unique battlemap / dungeon - "The Lost Forge of Dumathoin - Level 1".

Quick synopsis:

A mountain lost in time.
A lava flow fuelling the forge forgotten.
A rumour of treasures lost to the ages.
A lurking menace, beware!

Adventure hook: "The forgotten forge has recently been discovered by an evil wizard (aren't they always?!) who's nefarious plan is to use the lava fuelled forges to create golems and lava elementals to wreak havoc on the nearby city which banished him on pain of death. It seems a few previous experiments failed horribly, and his elementals rampaged through the city, killing many innocents and burning a large part of the city to the ground. Since this set-back he's taken up refuge in the hidden Dwarven complex, and along with a few unsavoury characters to deal with more mundane threats, plots his revenge."

I've sort of left it open for the lower levels, but if people like it I'll expand - I was mostly experimenting with GIMP using techniques learned whilst mapping the AoDL (my other thread) and it sort of got out of hand as I was having too much fun.  :Very Happy:  

Let me know what you think? 



In the meantime I'll check out how/if/when it should be posted in the finished map thread.

----------


## Bogie

Nice work!  I really like the lava and the forges, good work.

I noticed you used my DragonStaff on your map table.  Cool!  That is a real staff that I hand carved years ago and took pictures of to make the graphic object.  I think that may be one of the first times I've seen someone use it in a map.

One minor constructive critique:  the doors are to small.  Based on a lot of the objects you used, I'm assuming that each square is 5'.  If so then the doors are only 1.5 ft wide.  No Dwarf would ever squeeze though that.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Nice work!  I really like the lava and the forges, good work.
> 
> I noticed you used my DragonStaff on your map table.  Cool!  That is a real staff that I hand carved years ago and took pictures of to make the graphic object.  I think that may be one of the first times I've seen someone use it in a map.
> 
> One minor constructive critique:  the doors are to small.  Based on a lot of the objects you used, I'm assuming that each square is 5'.  If so then the doors are only 1.5 ft wide.  No Dwarf would ever squeeze though that.


Hey Bogie, glad you like it. I have to say thanks for the objects, it's what I call dedication to the art all your objects are awesomely useful. Didn't realise I'd be the first to use it, but it does sort of look right on the table... 

And absolutely good point with the doors. To be honest I never even thought of the dimensions of those for some reason? I guess they're more representative than actuals (old school rpg mapping coming out), but when I'm working on level 2 (got side tracked a bit with Bigby's tower) I'll re-map them correctly. They're all layered so easy enough to do!

Ra.

----------


## Bogie

> And absolutely good point with the doors. To be honest I never even thought of the dimensions of those for some reason? I guess they're more representative than actuals (old school rpg mapping coming out)Ra.


Ah yes, the old blue & white maps, I hadn't thought of that.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Ah yes, the old blue & white maps, I hadn't thought of that.


Indeed! 

Since I only picked up GIMP in September, it's all new to me - I've been used to graph / blank paper and sketching quick and dirty maps for ages so overlook the 'realism' a bit here and there.  :Smile:  I'll certainly keep it in mind for other maps I create though.

----------


## kacey

Looks good RaNaketh, I'm still really liking that lava.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Looks good RaNaketh, I'm still really liking that lava.


Thanks Kacey. It's probably my favourite bit too, and was the result of lots of looking at actual lava images whilst crafting it on an entirely blank layer in GIMP. Possibly a bit domineering colour wise for the map, but fun to make anyway!

----------


## damonjynx

Very nice.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Very nice.


Thanks damonjynx, hopefully it's playable as a stand-alone map, or adventure drop in hook.

----------


## damonjynx

> Thanks damonjynx, hopefully it's playable as a stand-alone map, or adventure drop in hook.


My one and only critique, which is more a personal preference, would be for the grid to sit below the other objects in the dungeon, so you don't have grid lines passing through 'solid' objects such as the benches and vats etc.

How/where did you get the furnishings, monsters and what not? They're really good. The pincers are a nice touch.

----------


## RaNaketh

> My one and only critique, which is more a personal preference, would be for the grid to sit below the other objects in the dungeon, so you don't have grid lines passing through 'solid' objects such as the benches and vats etc.
> 
> How/where did you get the furnishings, monsters and what not? They're really good. The pincers are a nice touch.


Thanks for noticing, I'd missed that! I had my grid layer too high. Easily fixed with a quick shuffle down, and export.



All credit to Bogie for most of the pre-made items. Search for Bogie's mapping objects and you'll probably find them easily enough. The pincers, and forge items I mostly created myself since he didn't have pre-made objects in his bundle of PNGs.

Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

So a question: How do you change the Thread title to so it reads 'Complete', rather than WIP, and also change the Icon to MAP?

----------


## Falconius

You can't edit thread titles, only mods can.  Mostly people just post a finished map in the "Finished Maps" section, and some people (though it is uncommon) post a link to it in the WIP.

----------


## RaNaketh

> You can't edit thread titles, only mods can.  Mostly people just post a finished map in the "Finished Maps" section, and some people (though it is uncommon) post a link to it in the WIP.


Ok great, thanks for the intel Falconius. I'll put something in there then!

Ra.

----------


## Bogie

> All credit to Bogie for most of the pre-made items. Search for Bogie's mapping objects and you'll probably find them easily enough.
> Ra.


Thanks, Glad you found them useful.  
Great Map!

----------


## RaNaketh

> Thanks, Glad you found them useful.  
> Great Map!


They're awesome, and saved me heaps of time. Especially since my hand drawing skills are improving (but nowhere near good enough yet), I'd find creating all those objects onerous at best!

----------

